# Where can you buy cheap flea meds other than the vet?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just trying to see if the vet prices are the norm, and if there is any place cheaper online or a local store/chain, etc. We are currently using Comfortis for the dogs, and The Program with Capstar for the cats. It's costing us $200 for 3 dogs and 4 cats. The dogs are covered by 6 tablets for 2 months, and we get 6 tablets of each (The Program/Capstar) for the cats, so with 4 cats, all 4 are covered for one month, and then only 2 are covered for the next.

We want to continue on these meds based on our holistic vet's advice. So if you know where to buy Comfortis (for dogs 60 lbs & up), The Program and Capstar (for cats under 15 lbs) cheaper than $200 total for the 18 tablets, please help! In this economy, we have to save every penny we can.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Flea meds can be dangerous. Buying them from a pet store or drug store is risky. It may not kill your dog, but it may. And it may kill any other critters you have in the house. 

So if I ever have fleas again, I will go to the vet and take my lumps, and buy the stuff that is safe and works. 

There may be some holistic, natural products that can be used for fleas that are safe that I know nothing about. 

(I am a bit anal on this topic because my parents put the crap sold at DrugMart -- hearts or biospot, and put it on their dog and cat (bought the one for dogs and the one for cats), and the cat got deathly ill the next day and never did recover.)


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

selzer said:


> Flea meds can be dangerous. Buying them from a pet store or drug store is risky. It may not kill your dog, but it may. And it may kill any other critters you have in the house.
> 
> So if I ever have fleas again, I will go to the vet and take my lumps, and buy the stuff that is safe and works.
> 
> ...


Agreed! I don't want any cheap quality, generic, dangerous chemicals. Haha. I want to buy the same stuff our vet has them on, but cheaper than our vet sells it for. Is this possible?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isn't Comfortis available only thru an Rx?
I've bought from here, prices are cheaper than most places, but they don't sell comfortis.
EntirelyPets Discount Pet meds Pet Supplies & Flea Medicine
KVsupply is one that will sell Rx's but you have to have a script from your vet.
http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/dept....tID=&mscssid=B1B0F9686D5E4B7DAEB98752E72551DE


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I buy COMFORTIS online from A.C.T. - Animal Coalition of Tampa (a low cost spay/neuter clinic)!!! The 61 to 121 lb COMFORTIS is $70.
Dog products - Items - ACT Online Shop
ACT - Animal Coalition of Tampa Home


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

My Vet just turned me onto Trifexis. Heartworm and flea in one. I actually got it from my vet cheaper than I could find it online.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Well - Comfotis on http://www.1800petmeds.com/productw.jsp?_DARGS=/product_base_radio.jsp is currently $104.99. 

Program for cats is $59.99 for a six pack
1800PetMeds: Program Oral Suspension is an oral flea control medication that stops the development of flea eggs - 1800PetMeds

and Capstar 6 pack for cats is $24.99
1800PetMeds: Capstar provides instant flea relief to pets older than four weeks - 1800PetMeds

So - all of that totals about $190...so a little bit cheaper than $200 but not by much. Assuming that is what you needed to get...

I know what you mean about saving every penny you can so, for me, I would buy it online even if it only saves $10. You would definitely get free shipping I just don't know if you would need a prescription or not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I haven't gone on line for meds yet. I will if the vet suggests it, he did for my parents because of a drug they could get cheaper through Canada. 

the way I look at it is this. You can pay 10.50 per dose for meds on line that cost 12.95 at your vet. But then you have to pay shipping too. So when all is said and done, you have saved 75 cents. If you multiply that by 12 months, that is $9. If I multiply that by ten dogs, that is $90. It adds up. 

But is it worth it?

Some of this stuff, the vet is selling at his cost, or at a mark-up that does not cover the overhead. 1-800-pet-meds can buy in larger bulk and can get better deals from manufacturers. It is like going to a wholesaler instead of a retailer. Vets may have to go to a wholesaler because their quantities will be too low to be bothered by the manufacturer who deals with wholesalers only. 

The vet is then paying the gal in the office who orders, and who receives, and who answers your call, and who dipenses the product, and charges your credit card. She is more likely a live person with a job. Where there are probably fewer live people with jobs per number of sales that the larger internet, phone order system requires.

The vet also covers the shipping charges if any, and if storage is an issue, and if product goes out of date.

I kind of like to call my vet at 8:30AM and say I need some Anamox and Cephalexin, and get it by 8:45AM and am treating my dogs at 9AM. And I kind of like having a local vet. Yes I will pay 75 cents for that. I will pay 90$ at the end of the year. The pet-meds company will not open on Sunday and fix my dog for me.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My vet did not advertise but if you asked for an Rx she would match internet prices from legitimate concerns if you brought in the quote.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thats what my vet will do(match price), she warned me against buying online even with the KVsupply....


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I use PetMeds and get free shipping, also get coupons in the mail from them. I use K9 Advantix.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

counter said:


> I'm just trying to see if the vet prices are the norm, and if there is any place cheaper online or a local store/chain, etc. We are currently using Comfortis for the dogs, and The Program with Capstar for the cats. It's costing us $200 for 3 dogs and 4 cats. The dogs are covered by 6 tablets for 2 months, and we get 6 tablets of each (The Program/Capstar) for the cats, so with 4 cats, all 4 are covered for one month, and then only 2 are covered for the next.
> 
> We want to continue on these meds based on our holistic vet's advice. So if you know where to buy Comfortis (for dogs 60 lbs & up), The Program and Capstar (for cats under 15 lbs) cheaper than $200 total for the 18 tablets, please help! In this economy, we have to save every penny we can.


I don't have any price checks on your meds but I can give you some very effective advice on holistic flea/tick repellent. Go to your local feed store/plant nursery and purchase a bag of granulated sulfur. Spread it over your yard and around your house with a fertilizer spreader. The sulfur will run off the ticks, fleas, chiggers, and even snakes and works for up to a year per application. Plus, it's even good for your lawn. The only downside is that it has an odor but it fades quickly enough. I spread sulfur on my lawn last month and haven't pulled a tick off Kain in over 3 weeks now. It absolutely works.


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Guys,
go to http://www.luvmypetssupplystore.com

you will get what you need cheap. I have used Frontline for over 2 years now with my animals and it works great. this is the real stuff, real cheap. I used to get K9 Advantix, but since i have cats it isn't recommended. It is amazing how they came up with this idea. Read the instructions, and you will know what i mean.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

selzer said:


> Flea meds can be dangerous. Buying them from a pet store or drug store is risky. It may not kill your dog, but it may. And it may kill any other critters you have in the house.
> 
> So if I ever have fleas again, I will go to the vet and take my lumps, and buy the stuff that is safe and works.
> 
> ...


I can almost guarantee you it was hartz. Of course I wasn't there to know this, but hartz is the cheap crap sold at every store on the planet and has a longstanding complaint list regarding all their products. 

Bio-spot on the other hand is actually pretty good stuff that a number of people use. But it is, of course, still a spot on product. I've used it for YEARS and it works beautifully.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you could check them out.... Vet Meds for Pets - Popular pet medication brands at discount prices

i get our pet stuff from them. cheapest i've found thus far and has been recommended to be several times by other members.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> I don't have any price checks on your meds but I can give you some very effective advice on holistic flea/tick repellent. Go to your local feed store/plant nursery and purchase a bag of granulated sulfur. Spread it over your yard and around your house with a fertilizer spreader. The sulfur will run off the ticks, fleas, chiggers, and even snakes and works for up to a year per application. Plus, it's even good for your lawn. The only downside is that it has an odor but it fades quickly enough. I spread sulfur on my lawn last month and haven't pulled a tick off Kain in over 3 weeks now. It absolutely works.


I use an organic spread I get at Lowes. Its a shredded wood that mosquitoes, fleas and ticks don't like. We have never had fleas or ticks.
I do give them Frontline $39 for 3 dogs per month. But they only get this during my big hiking months because of all the wooded areas.


----------



## selectsplat (Aug 26, 2013)

A couple of points here. First, I'd always go with a trusted brand. Advantage and Frontline are the industry leaders, and are the most trusted brands. I wouldn't trust my dog to any other brands. Second, the easiest way to save money on flea medication is to buy in bulk, i.e., buy in larger doses, and then dose down according the the manufacturer's specifications. Depending on the size of your dog, you can easily save up 90% of the retail price using this method. Ask any vet, shelter, or rescue farm, and they'll all tell you that this is exactly what they do.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

I buy the Frontline plus for X-large dogs and dose it down to cover all my dogs and cats. Been doing this for about 10 years now without any problems or adverse reaction to either dogs I treat monthly or the over 20 cats I treat every 3 months year around.

I shop around to find the best price and so far the best price has been on e-bay-I can get 3 tubes for less than $35.00 with free S/H. 

A cat only vet that spayed/neutered most of the cat rescues for me is who recommended/instructed me on using the Frontline plus for dogs on the cats-This is what she uses on her cats, otherwise, I wouldn't have even thought about it.


I tried the Biospot many years ago and it caused blisters at the application site.


----------



## prjwh081810 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yall know this thread is 2 years old right?

Id go with k9advantix. Protects from flea, tix, mosquitoes (heart worms), biting flies and multiple larva and eggs

Sent from my dogs crate


----------



## Linda555555 (Feb 11, 2015)

I tried ACT It doesn't work, you have to bring animal there & I'm too far away. It's a shame they get away with letting you think you can get it online & risk your bank card & time to tell you...oh we need to weigh your dog!


----------



## Linda555555 (Feb 11, 2015)

I tried that too k9 advantix 11 shes still full of fleas been a month & tried frontline plus it used to work but not anymore & pet armor now going for comfortis, but need vet script. Wonder why need a script not as safe as others or just a way to make money?


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I just skimmed through this thread so I hope I'm not repeating what someone already said, but I have been recommending seresto collars to everyone. They range from about $50 (walmart) to $60 or $70 at the big box stores. They last for 8 months and protect against fleas and ticks. I had them on my dogs last summer and saw 0 fleas maybe 1 or 2 dead ticks, that's it. My parents have had a flea problem and I talked them into trying them, within days their dogs were not scratching anymore. These are not your typical flea collars, they work similar to topical treatments but gradually release the medicine over 8 months.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

What about Amazon. I've seen both Frontline and Capstar on there.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Buy your meds online ONLY from a Vet-VIPPS certified pet pharmacy. That way, you are assured you are getting the same stuff the vet sells, not some gray-market stuff imported from who-knows-where that may even be expired or totally different medicine. Vet-VIPPS is a stringent third-party accreditation program from the National Assoc. of Boards of Pharmacy -- the list of qualifying pet pharmacies is small.

I order the rescue's RX meds through Valley Vet and KV Supply. Shipping is always free on RX meds from KV as long as you order over $50. Valley Vet charges $7 shipping if your order is under $60. Right now, Valley Vet has a sale on Comfortis, with free shipping:
Comfortis Chewable Tablets Elanco ( - Pet Pharmacy (Rx) - Flea Tick (Rx))

I've been delighted with Valley Vet's pharmacy service. Really nice and easy to work with (any online pharmacy will fax your vet a RX authorization form, if you don't have a paper RX to mail in -- it's super easy).

As for Capstar, I believe it just came off of patent and there are now some generic equivalents trickling out. Sentry Capguard lists the same active ingredient, for a few dollars less:
Sentry CapGuard Nitenpyram Oral Tablets Sergeant's ( - Flea Tick Control - Flea Tick Oral Medicatio
(Some Walmart pharmacies also sell Capstar. I wouldn't be surprised to see the generics show up at Walmart too.)


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Costco has frontline 1800 petmeds is goo but the vet still needs to perscribe certain ones


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

BrennasMom said:


> I just skimmed through this thread so I hope I'm not repeating what someone already said, but I have been recommending seresto collars to everyone. They range from about $50 (walmart) to $60 or $70 at the big box stores. They last for 8 months and protect against fleas and ticks. I had them on my dogs last summer and saw 0 fleas maybe 1 or 2 dead ticks, that's it. My parents have had a flea problem and I talked them into trying them, within days their dogs were not scratching anymore. These are not your typical flea collars, they work similar to topical treatments but gradually release the medicine over 8 months.


The problem with Seresto is that if you bath the dog or the dog swims more then once a month, it's reduced to 5 months...
Seresto® is water resistant
The active ingredients of Seresto® are contained within the Bayer Polymer Matrix, making it water-resistant. Therefore it is unnecessary to remove the collar before the pet is immersed in water. Seresto® remains effective following a shampoo treatment, swimming, or after exposure to rain or sunlight. Under normal conditions, effectiveness lasts for eight months. In order to maintain an 8-month duration, dogs must not be bathed more than once per month. For dogs that swim once a month or more, the control duration is reduced to five months.

I prefer the Scalibor Collar. No fleas or ticks here and it is water resistant, even if dog swims all the time...
If you bathe your dog with a degreasing shampoo, or a shampoo for treating seborrhea (a skin disease), the natural oils from the skin will be removed, and the effectiveness of the Scalibor Protector Band may be reduced temporarily. But as soon as the bath time is over, the Scalibor Protector Band will start re-delivering the active ingredient to the natural oils of the skin.

Scalibor Collars cost about $23. My dogs are always in water, do Scalibor is a better choice. Other then the water thing I think they are both decent and do the job.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

llombardo said:


> The problem with Seresto is that if you bath the dog or the dog swims more then once a month, it's reduced to 5 months...
> 
> Seresto® is water resistant
> 
> ...



Have you had any issues with neurological symptoms? I'm wanting to try the Scalibor but a lot of the online reviews have talked about severe side effects.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

annap24 said:


> Have you had any issues with neurological symptoms? I'm wanting to try the Scalibor but a lot of the online reviews have talked about severe side effects.


None and my youngest golden actually ate a collar. I came home to it chewed to pieces and vomit in his crate. I called poison control and watched him, no issues even with eating it. I do take them out of the package a couple days before I put them on.


----------



## annap24 (Jul 22, 2014)

llombardo said:


> None and my youngest golden actually ate a collar. I came home to it chewed to pieces and vomit in his crate. I called poison control and watched him, no issues even with eating it. I do take them out of the package a couple days before I put them on.



Good to know! That's a great idea about leaving it out for a couple days. I'm going to order some for my dogs! Thanks for the help.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

annap24 said:


> Good to know! That's a great idea about leaving it out for a couple days. I'm going to order some for my dogs! Thanks for the help.


I'm taking them out today. I got one extra just in case the golden decides to eat another one


----------



## Alan Lake (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi: I've been buying Nitenpyram from a company called Animal Lovers House LLC on Amazon since last year for my two dogs and a cat. I used to buy brand name flea control products but with three pets it got too expensive so I decided to try Nitenpyram. I tried a couple brands but I didn’t like them. Then I tried the Nitenpyram from Animal Lovers House LLC. They worked great and cost less than half what I was paying! The fleas just start to fall off dead. This product is easy to use because it comes in a capsule that I can open and mix with food, which is especially important for my cat. Last week, I went to place another order on Amazon and was shocked when I couldn't find Animal Lovers House LLC’s Nitenpyram products or any other Nitenpyram product. Fortunately, I was able to find them online at animallovershousellc.net. It looks like they have another .com site too but the .net is definitely easier to use. I made my purchase directly from them and just like when I bought at Amazon, my purchase shipped the next day and arrived quickly, same packaging, same factory sealed vials as before. I definitely recommend purchasing from them.


----------



## fosterboy23 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have left over stock supply of trifexis and comfrontis 100 for 2 boxes plus shipping more details email me at [email protected]


----------

